# Hard shell case recommendations



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm looking for recommendations for a good case for my Touchpad. I just had to ship it back for repairs/replacement due to the case cracking issue and want to get it wrapped in something to hopefully prevent it from happening again. I don't know what I did to cause it the first time, considering it spent most of it's time on a dock. I'm thinking a hard shell case would be best at preventing further issues like that, but I don't want something that's too bulky either. Are there any cases like that for the Touchpad that fit nicely, don't add too much, and possibly give it a nice, small, rounded lip around the screen like most of the Galaxy Nexus cases? Something like this would be divine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

Most people like the official case. I have one, and I think it's a great case. And it looks like it recently went down in price as well.


----------



## frog23 (Feb 1, 2012)

I vote for the official one also. got mine on eBay for about $20.


----------



## tekrhino (Aug 12, 2011)

I just bought the official case also, combo with the Touchstone on eBay. I don't know if it's a good case or not since I haven't gotten it yet but I think I got a good deal for both items, $65 for both New w/free shipping. I thought it would be best to go with official gear first before going with third party gear then see if its worth it or not.


----------



## iChas (Nov 4, 2011)

Look at the Acase...got mine several months ago, it works very well, holds up beautifully and I've been happy with it.

Sent from my ICS TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

sohjsolwin said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for a good case for my Touchpad. I just had to ship it back for repairs/replacement due to the case cracking issue and want to get it wrapped in something to hopefully prevent it from happening again. I don't know what I did to cause it the first time, considering it spent most of it's time on a dock. I'm thinking a hard shell case would be best at preventing further issues like that, but I don't want something that's too bulky either. Are there any cases like that for the Touchpad that fit nicely, don't add too much, and possibly give it a nice, small, rounded lip around the screen like most of the Galaxy Nexus cases? Something like this would be divine.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Mine is cracked as well. When did you buy it? Can you replace it after doctoring it and installing CM7/9?


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

The official case is nice, though it's not really a hard case. It's kind of between a silicone and hard case. It also has the tendency to stretch out around the volume and power buttons on its own.


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

Kisses99 said:


> Mine is cracked as well. When did you buy it? Can you replace it after doctoring it and installing CM7/9?


I bought mine the first day of the fire sale. Best $150 I ever spent. I contacted HP/Palm support chat on the website and within 15 minutes had a support case open and a shipping box on it's way to me. They just received it in and have already sent another one out to me. I should be receiving it next week.

And yes, I had CM7/9 on my Touchpad. The first thing they'll do at the refurb factory is wipe it so I saved them that step. I pulled a backup image out of CWR and did a backup through webOS too. I went ahead and pulled a second copy of my "SD" card's contents too just to be safe. After that I ran the ACMEUninstaller and reset the Touchpad to factory through the OS. All in all, not including transfer times of files, it took about 10 minutes.

This is a hardware problem, plain and simple, so I don't feel bad at all about "voiding" my warranty by installing CM9 and restoring it by removing said software.

Side Note: Does anyone know what they do to "fix" the issue? Do they have new shells they're putting the guts in that are stronger/non-defective, or are they just sending them out with the same faulty plastic and hoping the warranties run out before having to replace them again?


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

sohjsolwin said:


> I bought mine the first day of the fire sale. Best $150 I ever spent. I contacted HP/Palm support chat on the website and within 15 minutes had a support case open and a shipping box on it's way to me. They just received it in and have already sent another one out to me. I should be receiving it next week.
> 
> And yes, I had CM7/9 on my Touchpad. The first thing they'll do at the refurb factory is wipe it so I saved them that step. I pulled a backup image out of CWR and did a backup through webOS too. I went ahead and pulled a second copy of my "SD" card's contents too just to be safe. After that I ran the ACMEUninstaller and reset the Touchpad to factory through the OS. All in all, not including transfer times of files, it took about 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


great, I will give it a try next monday. I bet they will replace it with a refurbished item.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

I strongly doubt the crack can be prevented by any case. It caused by the low quality plastic. A self-adhensive shield may work better.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a real nice Targus case. I think its the Truss model. I used the one from the iPad 1 and it fits very well. Not perfect but very well. It also covers the entire cracking side. The speakers get blocked but its not an issue for me. I really like it, but it is bulky

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Kisses99 said:


> I strongly doubt the crack can be prevented by any case. It caused by the low quality plastic. A self-adhensive shield may work better.


I chatted with hp support today, they offered me a return in box offer. I confirmed they will replace the shell only.


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

The Official case looks nice, and I would prefer that, but I don't link that it's velcro. Right now, its a toss up between the Acase and the Targus one. They both look like they'd protect it nicely and likely prevent future cracks, but I'm leaning more towards the Targus one because I don't like how you have to take the Touchpad half out of the case to use the stand portion of the Acase one. Of course, the middle flap design of the Targus one could get just as annoying. How likely is it that a quick X-acto mod would make the speakers usable with the Targus case without making a big, ugly mess of the case?


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

I decided to go with the Targus Truss from B&N for $15. The model they have has the cut out speaker holes too.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

HP Had the Touchpad official case on sale last week for $9.99 with free shipping. Bought 5 of them (for the 5 touchpads I maintain for myself and friends of course). They're back up to $19.99 now though they still have free shipping.

My question is, does anyone know if a Touchpad with the Skinomi carbon fibre skin will fit into the official case without stretching it out? Looking at possibly adding a skinomi skin as it seems to be the best way to reinforce the speaker hole area.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I got a Poetic Protective TPU Skin Case from Amazon, and it works rather well. It fits snugly even around the edges, and the material and texture of the back mean that the Touchpad doesn't slide as easily as it does naked. It doesn't affect the Touchpad's ability to charge on the Touchstone, either.


----------



## racenrich (Jan 23, 2012)

Good question! I've actually purchased 6 HPTP in the last 4 months (2 for me and 4 for friends) and each one seemed to have a different case included. My favorite and the one i still use is the "Acase Slim Leather Folio"...granite it doesn't offer complete enclosure like a sleeve version, yet well protected, all buttons are accessible and keeps the TP locked down qutie well. The only issue that I found is the fact when in landscape mode, the speakers get abit muted from the grooves it sits in. Outside of that, quality case, you won't be disappointed.
HTH
Rich K


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

This is the one I bought for my Touchpad, and I've been pretty happy with it. Acase's design melds protection and functionality pretty well--the various grooves give much better viewing angles than some of the other cases I tried, like the official HP case. And while I wouldn't say the thing is an Ottercase (I doubt you'd be able to drop it with no harm done) it's definitely providing a layer of cushion.

For the price it sells for now I'm really happy with it. So much so that when my brother got an Acer Iconia tab for Christmas I bought him an Acase for that as well, and he loves it.


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

a quick note to those with the Targus Truss model for the HP Touchpad, a hole puncher works wonders towards enabling the use of this app https://market.android.com/details?id=light.App .


----------

